# for you trek heads!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Amazon.com: The Ultimate Star Trek Collection: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Y8TJG2FDL


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Holy Smoke!

Is there any fan out there great enough to make this purchase? I'm sure there is - I underestimate *Star Trek* fans.

Even so the price is a bit high. Take out the theatrical films and just add up the series collections, and it comes to about $85 per season - much higher than most seasonal releases!

I _do_ have the Collector's Edition Boxed Set of the first six films, but at this point, that's about as far as I'm going to go.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Let's ask RAXL if he would buy a *Star Wars* assemblage packaged much the same way.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yowza.
I love the fact that you can save almost $1500.   

I never understood why the Trek season sets were so damn much.:googly:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*Twilight Zone* is almost as bad - $75-$90 per season!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> I never understood why the Trek season sets were so damn much.:googly:


Paramounts Greed, they know that geeky Trek fans will shell out the dough for them, of course I'm a hardcore Trek geek and I still watch the episodes on vhs (I have every episode  ) but I have been tempted to get the Next Gen series on dvd.

~~Bill~~


----------

